
Facebook tests removing publishers from News Feed–unless they pay - eplanit
http://mashable.com/2017/10/23/facebook-explore-publisher-post-organic-reach-drop/#vcl5FOgoDPqX
======
farseer
Its never a good idea if your business model relies on the generosity of
someone else's platform.

------
detaro
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15531823)

